# Best/Worst Chinese Takeaway 2004 Nominations



## ajapale (20 Nov 2004)

There has been an explosion in the number of Chineese takeaways in the last few years. Standards vary and I'm inviting nominations for the Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004.Bear in mind that some ct's change hands rapidly so recent observations only!
ajapale


----------



## brianbmcd (21 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

There's one in Finglas - the HOI WUn... find it very good. The own Chris (don't know what his Chinese name is...)  is a great guy and provides a great service. You can see directly into tke kitchen where there will be 12-14 people (Irish and Chinese) working away.

There's also a restaurant in Leixlip  who do take aways (can't remember the name but it's upstairs beside the car park... Excellent food, same as if you were dining there.

Brian
PS. Might be The Amber House now that I rack my brains


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (21 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

Herself is just picking up an order from our regular - Fortune in Woodstown S/C, Ballycullen.

Best Chinese I've had was during student times down in Carlow. Jade Garden was nice. There's one beside Xtravision too which was my favourite.

Back to the Big Smoke, The Leaf restaurant joined to the Abberley Hotel in Tallaght is a nice spot. Got take away once but we were charged restaurant prices as they don't really do take away. They do, however, do an all-you-can-eat buffet on Fridays between 12.30 and 2.30 for €10 (last I heard). Haven't tried it myself for fear of just overfeeding. I was at one of these affairs in Stuttgart once but it was only €7!!! Brilliant altogether.

I'd order out but I'd imagine the delivery charge would be prohibitive.


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (21 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*



> They do, however, do an all-you-can-eat buffet on Fridays between 12.30 and 2.30 for €10 (last I heard).



I've been to this. So long as you don't fill up on rice or chips it can be reasonable value. Realistically, the most you're probably going to eat is a tenner's worth anyway. The Indian just down from it also does a lunch special for €8.50.


----------



## jasconius101 (21 Nov 2004)

*take it*


----------



## Monsieur Bond (22 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

The Easy Chinese Take-Away in Cabinteely village is good - it has a wide choice of dishes and is not expensive.

There's also an excellent Indian next door - the Shanai Restaurant - that is a little more expensive but does eat-in as well as take-way. 

Just be careful of some of their _hot _dishes...


----------



## jem (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

Jumbo's in Thurles is great.


----------



## coolaboola (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

Red Rice on Lower Kimmage Road is good.  Shirley House on Sundrive Road isn't too bad either.  Neither is Young's in Rathmines (opp. the Garda Station).   And for Indian Bombay Pantry near Young's is lovely (though I've heard others who've had mixed experiences there)


----------



## mts (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

Blue Orchid Chinese & Thai on the Lr. Kimmage Road is excellent


----------



## piggy (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

* Herself is just picking up an order from our regular - Fortune in Woodstown S/C, Ballycullen*

That's my local too although I find it very hit and miss. I got some sweet and sour chicken there last week which had so much ginger in it it tasted like washing up liquid! Might be my last trip there for a while.

I tend to go with The Mandarin Inn in Rathfarnham in general. Far superior food and there's at least one hottie working behind the counter sometimes!!


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

Similar ginger experience that night we ordered too. Although I was pushing the boat out a bit with the Bangkok salute. My usual is the singapore fried rice.


----------



## piggy (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

You sound a lot more adventurous with your orders than I am fatherdougalmaguire. I must try that.


----------



## ajapale (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

Thanks for the great nominations .. keep them coming!

Occassionaly my work takes me to Clonee, Co Meath. Clonee can claim the dearest petrol in Ireland but also IMHO the best chinese takeaway on these Islands!

www.eatzen.ie/

Inexpensive expansive menu and very quick service. Clean and funky modern decor.



> Malaysian Randang Curry Dishes (Meat in a dry Malaysian Curry with a blend of Hot Spices, Cubed Potatoes, Onion and Red Chilli in a Coconut Milk) or Thai Red Curry Dishes (A Blend of Aromatic spices, Galangal, Shallots with Onion, Carrots and Red Chilli in a Coconut Milk.



mmmm!


ajapale


----------



## Alan Moore (24 Nov 2004)

*I concur.....*

Having lived in the Clonee area Eatzens is by far the best in the area.

Now living in Sandyford/Stepaside area but I make the trek down to a place called the New Peking in Dundrum opposite the Criminal Mental institution. Very tasty, inexpensive and free prawn crackers when you spend €9.
Far better than a lot of places that are closer.


----------



## Chapman (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: I DON'T concur.....*

How Irish: Everything's great. You'd swear it was hard to find bad Chinese food in Dublin. Of the ones I've tried in Dublin, the Good World, Wong's and the Imperial were good. The rest serve up various tubs of glutinous slop with rice or chips. Still, you can't beat chicken balls and chips after a night on the pop can you?


----------



## Chapman (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

Oh, I nearly forgot. My nomination for the worst restaurant is Chanze. Largely because it pretends to be good and charges accordingly.


----------



## ajapale (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

Hi Chapman,



> How Irish: Everything's great.



I nominate the Naas Inn Chinese Takeaway as the worst.

Have you ever tried to complain to a Chinese Takeaway about poor quality service or product?

ajapale


----------



## Chapman (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

Howdy Ajapale,

You've got to be kidding. No point complaining after eating, and folly to complain before - Sum Yung Guy and all that.

I have complained after eating at restaurants which I felt had given a poor show by previous standards however. It has led me to observe that     the Irish (god, I sound like I an awful hibernophobe)  idea  of customer relations in the service industries is to have good excuses as to why it's not their fault. Now I don't bother, I just don't go back and bad mouth them on opportunity arising.


----------



## Chapman (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

While we're on the subject, here is a carefully transcribed copy of the rules of good customer relations:

1) The customer is always right, even when they're not.

2) Don't make excuses. Customers don't give a rat's ass if your mother has just exploded in a fireball inferno. Say this: "We're dreadfully sorry you aren't happy. Here's a free biscuit."

3) Pay your staff well and sack the ones who don't make the punters happy.


----------



## ajapale (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

Hi Chapman,

I like that attitude!

One of my complaints regarding Chinese Takeaways is the delivery time. The worst case was a 2 hour delay. What do you do when cold/congealed food arrives two hours late. With an irate hackney man demanding payment?

ajapale


----------



## podgeandrodge (24 Nov 2004)

*delivery man*

you smile and also give him a tip.  Any other reaction would be unfruitful!


----------



## Kiddo (25 Nov 2004)

*Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

Fortune in Woodstown S/c is our local too...small world!

The Singapore Chow Mein is edible but they have the worst curries I have ever tasted.

My vote goes to Top Tops in Old Bawn...


----------



## piggy (25 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

I'll be trying Tops Tops in Old Bawn this weekend so Kiddo. Thanks for the tip.

Would you recommend anything in particular from them?


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (25 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

Top Tops is good. I could never remember which is which but there's a Tip Tops down by the Abberley in Tallaght too. Don't know about that one. There's also a Top Tops in Rathfarnham but I don't believe that's as good as Old Bawn.

Choices is another one that springs to mind in Tallaght. It was a good spot a few years ago but I haven't been in a while.


----------



## extopia (25 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

*>>they have the worst curries I have ever tasted.*

There is nothing Chinese about curry so I wouldn't expect to get a good one in a Chinese (at least I wouldn't expect it to be any better than the "Chinese Chicken and Chips.")


----------



## bluetoff (26 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

Severe lack of curry sauce with the chicken curry here.


----------



## bluetoff (26 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

Severe lack of curry sauce with the chicken curry here.  Eatzen in Clonee that is.


----------



## Max Hopper (26 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations [sic]*

Having eaten in almost every Chinese on NYC's Upper Eastside, I must agree with  on New Peking. Excellent veggies and the Hot and Dry Ribs starter is tops.


----------



## Daithi (26 Nov 2004)

*Chicken substitute*

Is it just me or have almost all chinese takeaways taken to putting in some disgustin chicken substitute into their chicken currys.
I first noticed this happening about 3 years ago.  It started with one chinese takeaway which i boycotted then the next i used and so on.
Then about 6 months ago the same happened to the chicken in China Link in Swords.
I havent ordered takeaway since.


----------



## Kiddo (26 Nov 2004)

*Re: Top Tops*

Hi Piggy

My favourites are 

Hot & spicy chicken  
Singapore chow mein
Special Curry
Honey spare ribs

Himself has tried most of the menu and has no complaints...


----------



## ajapale (26 Nov 2004)

*Re: Chicken substitute*

Dathi,

Now that you mention it I have come across that disgusting 'fake tasting' chicken. Does any one know what it is? Its like pieces of reconstituted chicken when has been 'hammered' out. I have found something similar with the beef dishes even the more expensive 'fillet' items. Recently I have been ordering the pork dishes which taste fine.

Max,

Have you noticed that Chinese food in the US is very different from what we get here in UK and Ireland? Is this because in the US the Chinese people come from a different part of the country? or because they have adopted the taste patterns of their host country.

ajapale


----------



## ClubMan (26 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations*

*the Good World*

The food could be fantastic for all I know but the time I entered the restaurant a senior staff member was so rude that I left and swore that I'd never patronise the place again! :mad


----------



## Max Hopper (27 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations [sic]*

I have never seen so much cornflour in Chinese food as in Ireland (call around to the Asia Market in Drury Street where the stuff is sold in 5Kg sacks!). I am also frustrated by the lack of alternatives to white wheat bread and our love of chemical-laden soda bread. Uggh!<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->All in all, not a very  adventurous palate in these parts.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations [sic]*

*call around to the Asia Market in Drury Street where the stuff is sold in 5Kg sacks!*

Have you noticed the 5KG sacks of monosodium glutamate too? :x  And while I'm at it ... what's up with the _Asia Market_? Last time I was there the place was in a heap and the aisles were too narrow to accommodate more than one person at a time. There was a bit of a worrying hum off the place too so I decamped to the cleaner, brighter and friendlier store in _Mary Street_ instead.


----------



## getoffthepot (28 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations [sic]*

Sweet Basil in Templeogue was good last time I tried it.
They do Thai as well.


----------



## sueellen (28 Nov 2004)

*Re: Boiled Meat and alternatives on bread*

AJ,

"Now that you mention it I have come across that disgusting 'fake tasting' chicken. Does any one know what it is? Its like pieces of reconstituted chicken when has been 'hammered' out. I have found something similar with the beef dishes even the more expensive 'fillet' items."

I've noticed quite a no. of chinese restaurants seem to be boiling the meat and then just adding it to the sauces afterwards which appears to take from the taste.  Would this be the problem that you refer to above.



"I am also frustrated by the lack of alternatives to white wheat bread"

Very interested in alternatives also in light of the bad publicity given to the above.  Is  not an option?


----------



## Max Hopper (28 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations [sic]*

, <!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wrote -





> <snip><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->and our love of chemical-laden soda bread. Uggh!<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--></snip>


Says it all.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2004)

*Re: Best/Worst Chineese Takeaway 2004 Nominations [sic]*

_Tom Doorley_ in a recent _Irish Times_ restaurant review column described most mass produced chicken as tofu for meat eaters. He has a point.


----------



## my2leftfeet (29 Nov 2004)

*Chinese Knocklyon/Rathfarnham area*

Fortune in Woodstown is my local Chinese too. Don't think it's great. Cassia above the Morgue in Templeogue used be worth the extra distance and expense for an excellent takeaway but has now closed.  Has anyone tried takeaway from the Chinese Restaurant behind the Orchard in Rathfarnham.  Don't recall the name?


----------



## piggy (29 Nov 2004)

*Re: Top Tops*

Thanks for the tip re Tops Tops in Tallaght Kiddo.

Tried out their Duck with green peppers and black bean sauce on saturday.

Their fried rice was light and fluffy (not stodgy as it usually is in others takeaways) and the duck was delicious. Not fatty either.

Not that any of it's very good for you but definitely the best chinese takeaway I've had in a long time.


----------



## my2leftfeet (29 Nov 2004)

*Re: Top Tops*

mmmm.... taste buds tingling. Top Tops might be getting a visit tonight.  No food at home - spent too much time partying at weekend.


----------



## Kiddo (29 Nov 2004)

*Re: Top Tops*

No probs Piggy

Unfortunatly none of it is good for you, but anything that tastes good generally isn't... 

Chow Mein is the healthiest option


----------



## Guggie (4 Dec 2004)

*Re: delivery man*

Id given up on chinese takeaways, having tried ALMOST all in Terenure/Rathfarnham area.Bland at best....slop at worst.
Tried New-Land in Terenure Rd. West (v.near Rathdown Motors).Long trays for E6 - E6.80 for many dishes.Seems promising ...will try again.


----------



## ISBN (6 Dec 2004)

I know this topic relates to Takeaway Chinese but I was in Silks in Malahide at the weekend and I have to say it was the nicest chinese ever.  Not sure if they do takeaway......


----------



## daltonr (7 Dec 2004)

Has anyone noticed that restaurants that provide takeaways are now almost always empty.  Even when you'd expect them to be busy, like Friday or Saturday night.

Have gone off Chinese Food in the last year or Two.  Top Tops in Tallaght (Old Bawn) is pretty good.   

The Indian Restaurant behind the Abberley Court in Tallaght is usually excellent (Tandoori Chicken Makhani  mmmm) 
but last week it was pretty poor.  We'll allow them one bad night.

-Rd


----------

